# Where to go for your driving licence??



## tp85 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi there,

Heading to transfer my UK licence to a UAE one, hoping I've got the paperwork but I'm struggling to locate where I've got to go from this website:

Al Ghusais is what's listed on the website- but I can't seem to locate that RTA centre on Google maps - or are there any other locations you can get it done near the airport?

Thanks in advance!

Tom


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tp85 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Heading to transfer my UK licence to a UAE one, hoping I've got the paperwork but I'm struggling to locate where I've got to go from this website:
> 
> ...


Hi Tom

I got my licence from the big RTA centre that is between Festival City and the airport off Marakech Street.

Went at 8.00am - was first in the queue and was out with my shiny UAE licence by 8.15am!!

Grid reference from google of the RTA office is
25.238349,55.367451

Cheers

Steve


----------



## tp85 (Jan 25, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I got my licence from the big RTA centre that is between Festival City and the airport off Marakech Street.
> 
> ...


Cheers Steve,

Can any of these RTA office do it do you know, or just a select few??


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Google is your friend here:

RTA Portal - RTA Home - Customers Service - Branches


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Al Tawar Center is near the airport, had mine done there last week. Very helpful staff 15 minutes tops. Note that it is on the opposite side of the road to that shown on the RTA website, it's a new building set back from the road next to the petrol station.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i went to the one at Al Barsha.
No problems there, and right on the Metro

Be early (before the door opens) to beat the queues.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I got my licence from the big RTA centre that is between Festival City and the airport off Marakech Street.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have my NZ driver licence and it has expired in 2012, can i still use it to trade in for the UAE one or does it have to be updated?

problem is im not currently in NZ and do not plan to go for sometime and will be moving to dubai this month...

do they just verify ur licence or does it have to be valid?

Thanks


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I got my licence from the big RTA centre that is between Festival City and the airport off Marakech Street.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have my NZ driver licence and it has expired in 2012, can i still use it to trade in for the UAE one or does it have to be updated?

problem is im not currently in NZ and do not plan to go for sometime and will be moving to dubai this month...

do they just verify ur licence or does it have to be valid?

Thanks


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Any advice people


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Any advice people


It needs to be current, but would still recommend giving it a shot with the expired one. Wouldn't be surprised if it works ... weirder things have happened lol ..


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

saraswat said:


> It needs to be current, but would still recommend giving it a shot with the expired one. Wouldn't be surprised if it works ... weirder things have happened lol ..


You think so? lol...
the thing is it will look exactly the same as the current one unless they look at the date clearly hehe..would be interesting to see .

do they just take a copy of it or what do they actually do with the licence when you give it to them?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

telecompro said:


> You think so? lol...
> the thing is it will look exactly the same as the current one unless they look at the date clearly hehe..would be interesting to see .
> 
> do they just take a copy of it or what do they actually do with the licence when you give it to them?


They just looked at mine, for a minute, it was a U.S license from Georgia. It looked like they were trying to make sure it was real or not. After that minute or so of looking at it, they just gave it back to me and processed my UAE license.

Disclaimer: This was a couple of years ago though, so things might have changed, but still worth a shot..


----------

